# The "author" shape....Why?



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Simple question with I am sure, many answers.

Why is the "author" shaped pipe called such? Was a particular writer a fan of that shape, or does the size/shape/wieght/capacity make it useful during the act of "authoring"?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The word I got on this years ago is that the pipe sits well to the side of one's mouth, has a large capacity and a small-bore opening, which focuses the "exhaust" smoke to a narrower area. All of these factors make it a great pipe for someone who is sitting and writing and doesn't want to be interrupted by constant bowl-filling and eye-burn.

I have no idea if that's true but it sounds good!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I own one and it does not make my writing any easier, BUT, it does sit on the table better while I bang out that pithy sentence that makes my paragraph sparkle. Then I can just pick it up and smoke again, until I come up with my next excellent paragraph. lol


----------



## ZenSmoker (Dec 8, 2011)

I have two authors - both from Savinelli, and this doesn't seem constant with my experience. Maybe it's just the Savinelli syle, but they are wide bowls (both around 1 inch) and not that tall. Also, despite the wide stem, they're rather tricky to hold in your mouth - at least relative to something with a more steep bend.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Savinellie Ball (320 Shape) which appears to be the basis of their author shape. I like it a lot and it does sit well, but it's not really a great clencher.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Why is the bulldog shape called the bulldog? Why is the zulu called the zulu? I would guess that somewhere along the line someone started calling a particular shape a particular name and it just stuck... You would have to ask them why they called it what they did... I guess that is my smart @$$ way of saying I don't know... :lol:


----------

